
The iPhoneX is Apple's underrated masterpiece - nsnick
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/1/16957594/iphone-x-apple-quarterly-report-review
======
nikofeyn
it's disappointing to see such a contentless puff piece upvoted on hackernews.
"radically reinvent?" "cynical view"? "minor qualifier"? it's a suffocating
piece with dangerous language meant to subtly sway its readers towards a
predetermined conclusion.

as a side note regarding the design, i really dislike the camera sticking out
the way it does. i tried it out at a store. i don't use cases for my phones,
for many reasons, and so when you set the iPhone X (and 8 for that matter) on
a table, it rocks back and forth due to the asymmetric stick out. pretty
annoying and cheap feeling. there are plenty of other things wrong with this
phone's design, so calling it a masterpiece is more than suspect.

~~~
annabellish
It's an interesting article, because yet again it seems to imply that Apple
invented what they're doing. Edge-to-edge phones had existed for a long time
before Apple released theirs, and Samsung's S8 family had even done it on a
flagship level.

Apple did it very well, but it isn't "true courage" to follow clear market
trends.

------
perfmode
The X is by far my favorite iPhone. Face ID is a big step from Touch ID. The
edge to edge screen is a great touch. My only complaint is that it is a bit
too large for me, even with large hands. I would like to be able to swipe down
the control center more easily when operating with one hand.

~~~
rmaus
With 'Reachability' enabled (Settings -> General -> Accessibility), you can
partially get around this. Activate Reachability (swipe down on home bar),
then swipe down on the (now-easier-to-reach) battery/signal area to access the
control center. It should be noted this trick does not work from the lock
screen.

Edit: this still works even if the battery/signal icon isn't there, you just
have to guess approximately where the new location for the 'top right' of the
screen is, and swipe down there to get the control center.

Edit2: messed around a little more and I guess you can actually access
notifications using this method, it doesn't feel very consistent for me
though.

~~~
perfmode
I use reachability, but didn’t mention it because I forgot what it was called
and didn’t care to look it up. It’s helpful certainly.

------
untog
Seems like a silly take. The iPhone X is a great many things, "underrated" is
not among them. It's almost constantly praised!

~~~
reaperducer
Praised by tech-savvy people and fashionistas who understand it from each of
their knowledge bases. But consistently underrated by the tech press desperate
for clicks.

~~~
untog
What anti-iPhone X pieces have there been in the tech press?

~~~
reaperducer
There was one just last night in BGR. It even invoked Woz in the headline to
imply there was something fundamentally wrong with the phone.

For more, Google is your friend.

------
ASalazarMX
It's more underbought than underrated. The X is better than cheaper iPhones,
but not that better as to justify its price.

~~~
reaperducer
> It's more underbought than underrated

[citation needed]

~~~
ASalazarMX
Since Apple releases subjective statements instead of hard numbers about
iPhone X sales, I have to go by personal anecdote.

In my circle, where at least one person _always_ buys the new iPhone, there
isn't a single iPhone X owner. I know several would love to have it, but the
improvements vs. the previous generation can't justify the expense.

My opinion is similar. Before the announcement, I wanted to change my Android
for an iPhone. After seeing the price, I'll go with a vastly more capable
Android again.

------
reaperducer
I like the guts and the technology, and I'm always impressed when I use one.
But edge-to-edge touch screen is still problematic for me.

I like a phone with a place I can grab without worrying about activating it.
Perhaps it's just psychological. Perhaps it's OK to grab the phone anywhere
and it won't blow up or start dialing or whatever.

That said, every member of my family with an X can do nothing but rave about
it; and they're anything but techies.

~~~
taternuts
I imagine it'd be better if you have a case on it (which apparently is
necessary because it's broken easily)

~~~
reaperducer
I've had every iPhone from launch day through the 6 Plus, and have never put a
case on any of them. I think it's a shame that Apple's engineers spend so much
time and energy trying to make the machine small, thin, and beautiful and then
people slap an ugly rubber cover on it. It's like dating a supermodel and
asking her to wear a parka in public.

I'm not a butterfingers, so I've not had any problems with dropping or
breaking any of them yet.

However, there is a butterfingers in my family who's dropped her X at least
three times that I know about onto hard surfaces (concrete sidewalk, gravel
driveway, tile floor) and it was undamaged.

~~~
sbuk
I'm constantly dropping mine. no damage so far. Not even much cosmetic
damage...

------
unabst
TLDR Despite all the praise and joy and everything amazing and underrated
about the phone, the author prefers the Google’s Pixel 2 XL for its superior
camera.

You don't say...

~~~
NetOpWibby
Sounds like a Verge article.

------
mmjaa
The walled garden has dark corners.

Subjectively: There is nothing I can do on the iPhoneX that I would want to do
on my iPhone6s. Basically, its just .. too fat .. too extreme .. and the wall
of the garden far, far too well laid out for me to want to upgrade.

I'll hold out and switch to something .. anything .. in desperation .. that
will return the feeling of free reign over my personal data, like the PC did
.. but I really wonder how that'll happen.

In the meantime, sure is weird to see things go the way they have gone, in the
last 15 years. I mean, sheesh.

We've unleashed a monster.

------
legohead
It's pretty impressive, but that damn notch. The amount of money/time app
developers and companies have spent adapting to the stupid notch is absurd.

~~~
pupppet
Why didn't they just add 1cm of bevel above the screen so there's no notch?

It's like Steve Jobs's last request to Tim Cook was to make everything smaller
at any cost and every bonehead idea Apple has made since stems from this
request.

------
jhack
I'd say it's overrated considering how unaffordable it is. It's over $1300
here in Canada.

------
lupinglade
Love my iPhone X. Have to agree its highly underrated! There are other edge to
edge phones, none are executed as well as the iPhone X imo.

------
holydude
Nope it is just too expensive and offers too little to justify buying it.

~~~
tlholaday
What is another work that you would call a masterpiece, were not that the
price was too high?

------
nsnick
Why was this flagged?

